# "greenhorn" from Germany



## Birman_4ever (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi everybody!

Just found this forum and thought "WOW!" - people from all over the world. I have got to be a member of this community. :thumb
I live in a little town near Frankfurt/M (Germany) and I´m student of a secondary school. Just thought I could improve my English by writing in an english-speaking forum. By the way it would be kind to tell me when my diction and grammar isn`t right. 
I have got a 5 months old Birman tomcat. He is named "Cosmo vom Goldpfötchen", but I call him Cosi. His colour is chocolate point and he is a real cutie. :kittyball
When I´m at home he is with me all the time calling on me to play with him. 


See you
Birman_4ever :catmilk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

I have a four-year old Birman named Cinderella, but I call her "Baby" and a DSH named Keesha.

:2kitties 

Your English is great. Post some pictures when you can.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Birman! Our diverse group is one of the great things about this forum. We'll look forward to hearing more about your cat and getting to know you a bit.

I teach English to speakers of other languages, and your written English is excellent  Using forums is a great way to practice your communication skills in English.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome! I have a Balinese cat, which resembles a Birman, but does not have white paws. She's a long haired Siamese, and looks very much like Marie's Cinderella. 

I also think your English is very good. I'll be looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. I never heard of the word diction before :? , but I think you meant spelling :wink: . Please post some pictures of Cosi if you can! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

_diction_ n. *Choice and use of words in speech or writing.*

Hey, Des, you learned something new today!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Birman_4ever....your English is great. I was really impressed with your use of slang (cutie, see you, wow)....very Americanized. Post some pictures of Cosi for us...we love kitty pics.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

marie73 said:


> _diction_ n. *Choice and use of words in speech or writing.*
> 
> Hey, Des, you learned something new today!


Yeah  :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Please post pics of your Birman kitty.


----------



## Birman_4ever (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi!

Thank you so much! :daisy
I´m really moved of this welcome.
You can find pics of my little williwaw here ---> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=36340
I´m looking forward to a great time together with you :thumb
:catmilk


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute avatar! Welcome to the forum and your English is great :thumb


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

> williwaw


Another word I've never heard :? :
williwaw- a violent squall that blows in near-polar latitudes, as in the Strait of Magellan, Alaska, and the Aleutian Islands. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A good description for a liitle whirlwind of a kitten!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You know what ... that would make a cute name, too.


----------

